# Dimmable vs non dimmable



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok so I'm about to order an ati sunpower 6 x 39 just not sure if I should get the dimmable or not also do the all come with hanging gear this will be over my 65 gallon sps/lps tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

If I was buying my fixture brand new I would go dimmable.

I have the non-dimmable sunpower although I have no complaints, I can see the benefits of having a dimmable fixture for acclimation of corals.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't say I have thought of acclimating corals the the light with t5 everyone seems to have led but I guess it goes both ways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I never had corals acclimating under T5HO lights. T5 lights in my opinion are very forgiving, it provides good color, great growth to all corals and they adapt to it very well.

When I had T5, there were no dimmable fixtures. I hear they are available now. If the price difference is not significant, it might be useful but I don't think it's necessary at all.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have the dimmable version. In terms of does the dimmable function help? No, not really. I do however love the single power cord and on board controller. It also has the upgraded fans. 3 instead of 2 with the non dimmable. I'd go for the dimmable version because of those upgrades. But I run my bulbs at 100% and use reefbrite for dawn dusk so thats why I don't use dimming function.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I pulled the trigger and ordered a ati sunpower 6 x 39


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

